# Get it while it's up! A boatload of SW:Episode 3 stills *Much Spoilage Ensues*



## reveal (Feb 23, 2005)

http://www.super-baris.com/ep3/


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, that's ... a lot of spoilage!


----------



## reveal (Feb 23, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> Wow, that's ... a lot of spoilage!




Hence the title.


----------



## myrdden (Feb 23, 2005)

I have been spoiled...  

I am actuallly more looking forward to the movie after seeing this.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Feb 23, 2005)

Mmmmm...... Wow


----------



## mojo1701 (Feb 23, 2005)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Mmmmm...... Wow




You said it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

Bah! Not much that's new!!

I've been reading the new Labyrinth of Evil novel(which ends just as EpIII picks up with the Battle of Coruscant) and I just can't wait to see this. Its a very good book, too...I especially can't wait to see Grievous. To me, he surpasses Darth Maul in coolness.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Feb 24, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> http://www.super-baris.com/ep3/




Man...I was gonna put that up this morning, but half the pcitures didn't show...oh well, can't get them all .

I. am. SPOIled.


----------



## Elf Witch (Feb 24, 2005)

From viewing the spoilers it seems that Lucus can't keep his story straight. 

In Return of the Jedi Luke ask Leia about her memories of her mother and Leia says that she died when Leia was young but that she was sad. From this it is seems amazing that Leia would have in memory of her mother.

Unless of course the woman Leia knew as her mother was not her mother?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> From viewing the spoilers it seems that Lucus can't keep his story straight.
> 
> In Return of the Jedi Luke ask Leia about her memories of her mother and Leia says that she died when Leia was young but that she was sad. From this it is seems amazing that Leia would have in memory of her mother.
> 
> Unless of course the woman Leia knew as her mother was not her mother?




Leia is remembering Padme. However, while it hasn't yet been said which of the twins is born first, it can easily be assumed that Padme will see her children before she dies. So, Leia could still remember the vague feelings. Remember, strong in the Force.


----------



## The Serge (Feb 24, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing this even more.  The sabre duel between Anakin, Obi-Wan, and Darth Tyranus looks awefully cool.


----------



## Mercule (Feb 24, 2005)

Excellent spoilage.  I'm very psyched.

What struck me, was the picture of Anikin sitting up in bed.  He looks a lot like Luke, IMO.  Not enough that they'd pass as the same person, but enough for a father/son relationship.


----------



## demiurge1138 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ooh... I've already seen some of these, but having them put in chronological order is nice. And these are nice pics; this looks like it'll be the good prequel (I know, I know, that's what we said about Episode II).

Also, is it just me, or do Grevious' bodyguards look a _lot_ like warforged?

Demiurge out.


----------



## Dark Psion (Feb 24, 2005)

Notice the chestplate on Greivious's bodyguards?

Are those HAL-2001 droids?


----------



## Klaus (Feb 24, 2005)

Is it just me or are they trying to make Hayden Christensen look MUCH taller than Ewan McGregor than in Ep II?


----------



## Berandor (Feb 24, 2005)

Elf Witch said:
			
		

> From viewing the spoilers it seems that Lucus can't keep his story straight.
> 
> In Return of the Jedi Luke ask Leia about her memories of her mother and Leia says that she died when Leia was young but that she was sad. From this it is seems amazing that Leia would have in memory of her mother.
> 
> Unless of course the woman Leia knew as her mother was not her mother?



One more to add to the things that don't really make sense. I'm not very hopefulm after these spoilers, but at least now I can be sure what to expect. The duels and fights will probably rock, the rest will be tolerable, if that.

It seems I'll have to resign myself to the OT, finally.


----------



## Thanee (Feb 24, 2005)

Dunno, looks pretty good to me. 

As long as it's better than Episode I, it will be worthwhile enough. It sure won't live up to the original trilogy, anyways.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 24, 2005)

I was already spoiled on all these points, but it was nice to see it graphically.  

I'm quite hopeful that this will be the best of the NT, at least.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Is it just me or are they trying to make Hayden Christensen look MUCH taller than Ewan McGregor than in Ep II?



 He is, I believe. And I think he's supposed to be, anyway, considering that Vader ends up as around 2 meters tall. That can't be ALL machine helped height.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Feb 24, 2005)

Wow.  This is very much the darker SW that Lucas has promised.  Looks great.

I'll always like the OT better though...

Kane


----------



## Morrus (Feb 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Leia is remembering Padme. However, while it hasn't yet been said which of the twins is born first, it can easily be assumed that Padme will see her children before she dies. So, Leia could still remember the vague feelings. Remember, strong in the Force.




I always assumed that she was referring to her adopted mother.  She says her mother died when she was young, but that she has memories of her.  

A lot of people pick holes in this bit, and I think that's just silly.  It's like they're looking for something to complain about, when the most obvious and simple explanation works perfectly.


----------



## Kanegrundar (Feb 24, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I always assumed that she was referring to her adopted mother.  She says her mother died when she was young, but that she has memories of her.
> 
> A lot of people pick holes in this bit, and I think that's just silly.  It's like they're looking for something to complain about, when the most obvious and simple explanation works perfectly.



 That's the way I've looked at it.  Sure, there are some plot holes that have cropped up in the midst of new triliogy, but most of them can be hand-waved or easily explained.  Just because the answer isn't specifically stated in the movies doesn't matter to me in the least.  

Kane


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> I always assumed that she was referring to her adopted mother.  She says her mother died when she was young, but that she has memories of her.
> 
> A lot of people pick holes in this bit, and I think that's just silly.  It's like they're looking for something to complain about, when the most obvious and simple explanation works perfectly.



 Well, Luke does say, "Your real mother" with a lot of emphasis on real. So I have a feeling she's definitely talking about Padme, though you're right, it could just be her adopted mother.

Either way, though, it doesn't matter. If it is Padme, Leia is only remembering basic emotions and those can easily be gathered through the Force.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Feb 24, 2005)

*drools* NICE!

I can't wait now... This is totally going to make up for waiting out in the rain for Ep1 and putting up with an annoying b*tch for ep2... Yeah, I think this will be a really good movie indeed...

Clean up, aisle Leif...


----------



## Krieg (Feb 25, 2005)

demiurge1138 said:
			
		

> Also, is it just me, or do Grevious' bodyguards look a _lot_ like warforged?




The visual appearance of the various droids in the prequels was done by Doug Chiang. Lucas specifically picked Chiang because he liked some artwork Chiang had done showing "his" robots.













Chiang has produced a graphic novel titled ROBOTA, Reign of Machines with Orscon Scott Card writing the narrative. 






Doug has also done a series of teaser videos for ROBOTA that are _very_ cool.

ROBOTS Teaser I

ROBOTS Teaser II

ROBOTS Teaser III

ROBOTS Teaser IV






A full length film version & a PC game based on ROBOTA are in the works as well.


----------



## Desdichado (Feb 25, 2005)

Chiang is 'da man.'  I really like his work.  Someday, if I'm ever a famous fantasy author, I'm going to commission him on freelance to paint pictures for the calendar based on my novels.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Feb 25, 2005)

> Sorry, deze website is tijdelijk verwijderd.



well its gone now


----------



## Ishamael (Feb 25, 2005)

Anybody got another link?


----------



## reveal (Feb 25, 2005)

Here's everything zipped up.

http://myextralife.com/ftp/starwars.zip


----------



## Plane Sailing (Feb 26, 2005)

You are a good man, Mr Reveal. A good man.


----------



## drnuncheon (Feb 27, 2005)

The duel between Anakin and Dooku, with Palpatine watching, looks somewhat familiar...

J


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

drnuncheon said:
			
		

> The duel between Anakin and Dooku, with Palpatine watching, looks somewhat familiar...
> 
> J



 Yes, yes it does. Even the chair. Though I don't think Palpatine was chained down in RotJ.


----------



## The Serge (Feb 27, 2005)

The more I see these sabre duels, the more I'm convinced that Lucas should have reshot the duels for the original trilogy... Particularly for _A New Hope_.  That mess could really use an overhaul.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> The more I see these sabre duels, the more I'm convinced that Lucas should have reshot the duels for the original trilogy... Particularly for _A New Hope_.  That mess could really use an overhaul.



 Well, its two old men fighting, so its not going to be crazy fast like these. As for Empire, Luke barely knew what he was doing and that WAS an awesome fight. Of all the duels in the OT, maybe RotJ should have been faster...but even then, the slower style fit better. Luke was never trained like Anakin/Obi-Wan/etc, and Vader was old and mechanical by then.

On a completely different topic, I really want to get some images of the Grievous fight. Everything else is leaking EXCEPT that...


----------



## The Serge (Feb 27, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, its two old men fighting, so its not going to be crazy fast like these.



Dooku's old.  Yoda was old even during the Clone Wars.  Clearly, their age has _nothing_ to do with their ability to duel.  Frankly, I think this excuse (which echoes what Lucas himself has said) is just one made to explain why we're not seeing the same kind of fighting as in the past.  What it boils down to is that they don't have the time and/or inclination to reshoot the duels.



> As for Empire, Luke barely knew what he was doing and that WAS an awesome fight.



It's the only one they could get away with not reshooting... Particularly if one goes with the idea that Vader was toying with Luke the entire time.



> Of all the duels in the OT, maybe RotJ should have been faster...but even then, the slower style fit better. Luke was never trained like Anakin/Obi-Wan/etc, and Vader was old and mechanical by then.



Already addressed the whole "old" notion (going to see more old fighters when Darth Sideous gets nasty in this final installment); as for the mechanical thing, if General Grievous is as nasty in the film as he was in the cartoon miniseries, the mechanical thing is just another excuse.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> Dooku's old.  Yoda was old even during the Clone Wars.  Clearly, their age has _nothing_ to do with their ability to duel.  Frankly, I think this excuse (which echoes what Lucas himself has said) is just one made to explain why we're not seeing the same kind of fighting as in the past.  What it boils down to is that they don't have the time and/or inclination to reshoot the duels.




And its not POSSIBLE to reshoot the duels. Sure, they could do it all digital, but who wants that?! As for the age, Obi-Wan is no Yoda or Dooku. He's one of the greatest lightsaber fighters in the Jedi Order, but after the fall of the Republic he goes into hiding and likely out of practice. He IS old and tired by then. We don't know enough about Yoda to determine how his species works, and Dooku has simply a master swordsman anyhow.



> Already addressed the whole "old" notion (going to see more old fighters when Darth Sideous gets nasty in this final installment); as for the mechanical thing, if General Grievous is as nasty in the film as he was in the cartoon miniseries, the mechanical thing is just another excuse.




Grievous is insane, but he's not a Force user. He's also COMPELTELY droid, with his 'alien' mind rewired with the droid body. He is not like Vader who is half and half. Vader got thrown into a freaking lava pit and the only thing keeping his alive is that suit. Grievous was injured in a shuttle crash and then screwed up by the Banking Clan, which made him into a weapon, not unlike Darth Maul.

And if you want a good explanation for Sidious/Yoda/Dooku/any old jumping in and fighting like crazy, think of it this way. The Dark Side has not yet completely ruined them(or hasn't even taken hold in the case of Yoda), causing their bodies to be weak and frail. Also, the Force can be used to assist them in short, but very strong bursts of energy. See Yoda vs. Dooku.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Feb 28, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> Dooku's old.  Yoda was old even during the Clone Wars.  Clearly, their age has _nothing_ to do with their ability to duel.  Frankly, I think this excuse (which echoes what Lucas himself has said) is just one made to explain why we're not seeing the same kind of fighting as in the past.  What it boils down to is that they don't have the time and/or inclination to reshoot the duels.




Add to the fact that one of principle actors in A New Hope is _dead_ and Mark Hamil hasn't had an acting job since the 80's and well I think there are real reasons beyond 'they don't want to' going on here.  maybe when they get that time travel machine working they can do it.


----------



## reveal (Feb 28, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Add to the fact that one of principle actors in A New Hope is _dead_ and Mark Hamil hasn't had an acting job since the 80's and well I think there are real reasons beyond 'they don't want to' going on here.  maybe when they get that time travel machine working they can do it.




Actually, he has had acting jobs. He's been the voice of the Joker in the new Batman cartoon and was C***knocker in the last Jay and Silent Bob movie. He also directed and starred in Comic Book: The Movie which had a lot of cameos from people like Bruce Campbell, Kevin Smith and others. 

http://www.comicbookthemovie.com/

Don't be dissing the Markster!


----------



## The Serge (Feb 28, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> And its not POSSIBLE to reshoot the duels. Sure, they could do it all digital, but who wants that?! As for the age, Obi-Wan is no Yoda or Dooku. He's one of the greatest lightsaber fighters in the Jedi Order, but after the fall of the Republic he goes into hiding and likely out of practice. He IS old and tired by then. We don't know enough about Yoda to determine how his species works, and Dooku has simply a master swordsman anyhow.



There is nothing here to suggest that Obi-Wan couldn't continue to be a "master duelist" by the time ANH comes around.  As for the digital issue, _I_ would want that.  Lucas has more money than god, for crying out loud.  I'd rather he just say he didn't want to spend the time and money to reshoot the duels than try to come up with a lousy explanation as to why the fights in the original trilogy (particularly IV and VI) are so poor.  Even when one looks at how Vader fights in ANH and compares it to his tactics in TESB and RotJ, it's clear that his "technique" has less to do with skill and more to do with the technology of the late 70s and the amount of money Lucas put into hiring a fight choreographer.  Just say what it is rather than try to come up with lame internal explanations that make no sense.



> Grievous is insane, but he's not a Force user. He's also COMPELTELY droid, with his 'alien' mind rewired with the droid body.



Although I'm not sure what his sanity has to do with this, I'll give you a point with this one.



> He is not like Vader who is half and half. Vader got thrown into a freaking lava pit and the only thing keeping his alive is that suit. Grievous was injured in a shuttle crash and then screwed up by the Banking Clan, which made him into a weapon, not unlike Darth Maul.



Don't by the whole "half and half" issue as adversely impacting Vader's fighting ability.  It's clear that mechanical parts in the SW universe do not necessarily adversely affect physical abilities.  What the addition of mechanical components does in the SW universe do is symbolize a loss of humanity and soul...  It's sort of parallels the same loss one suffers by touching the Dark Side of The Force.  Vader's fighting prowess, driven by his hate, would have remained constant if not increased if we're making a logical progression based upon the SW universe in the films. 



> And if you want a good explanation for Sidious/Yoda/Dooku/any old jumping in and fighting like crazy, think of it this way. The Dark Side has not yet completely ruined them(or hasn't even taken hold in the case of Yoda), causing their bodies to be weak and frail. Also, the Force can be used to assist them in short, but very strong bursts of energy. See Yoda vs. Dooku.



I posit that Sideous doesn't duel in RotJ not because he can't, but because he doesn't need to.  Why bother with that with Luke, who clearly has no idea what Sideous can do.  However, he has to resort to fighting when dealing with some as powerful and as trained in The Force as he is when he meets with Windu (who apparently beats Sideous in a duel until Vader step in) and Yoda.  

As for Yoda vs. Dooku, that argument would work for Obi-Wan... which you've already suggested it shouldn't.

At any rate, as I've said before, Lucas would have been better off just saying that he didn't have the technology or money to commit to the same kind of duels in the original trilogy as he does now.  The closest we get to anything resembling the fights in the prequels is with TESB (which only requires a few adjustments, primarily when Vader pummels Luke with The Force while dueling).  Say what it is rather than come up with lousy, illogical explanations.


----------



## The Serge (Feb 28, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Add to the fact that one of principle actors in A New Hope is _dead_ and Mark Hamil hasn't had an acting job since the 80's and well I think there are real reasons beyond 'they don't want to' going on here.  maybe when they get that time travel machine working they can do it.



For Obi-Wan, use a mixture of digital and Ewan McGregor to pull it off.  For Hamill, they can easily digitize his face for a few adjustments in RotJ.  Still, I'd rather they just state the obvious rather than come up with asinine excuses.

The point about the time travel machine was mildly amusing.

Reveal clarified the point about Hamill's acting.


----------



## Krieg (Feb 28, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> For Obi-Wan, use a mixture of digital and Ewan McGregor to pull it off.  For Hamill, they can easily digitize his face for a few adjustments in RotJ.  Still, I'd rather they just state the obvious rather than come up with asinine excuses.




How about we just leave the original films alone and let them stand on their on merits?

Personally I don't think the yoda on crack saber duel is necessarily a good thing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> How about we just leave the original films alone and let them stand on their on merits?




Agreed. I don't mind the Special Editions, but none of the changes were nearly as extensive as completely changing lightsaber fights and replacing the actors with CG. 

The explanations for why the saber fights are like they are have been given(beyond the simple idea of them being older movies), and if you can't accept them, oh well. Nothing I can say will change that. It is logical...from a certain point of view.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Mar 1, 2005)

Well there were some excellent stills there.  Maybe Lucas had vision for this film, but had no idea how to get the story to this point and that is why the first two were lacking.  That is my hope anyway.


----------



## The Serge (Mar 1, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> How about we just leave the original films alone and let them stand on their on merits?



While I agree with leaving certain story elements alone (like _not_ including Jabba the Hutt in ANH and not allowing Greedo to shoot at all), other elements definitely should go or be adjusted.  Just as how the entire dog fight at the end of ANH was overhauled, greatly improving the drama and action of the story, overhauled duels would serve the same purpose.  

If I was so interested in revamping the entire original trilogy, I'd be for digitizing virtually every fight sequence, from the Battle of Hoth to the fight above Endor in RotJ.  I'm not because those effects still stand and do not detract from the integrity of the story.  Heck, I even have no problem with the dilapidated appearance of Rebel armaments and vehicles (they're rebels on the run, afterall, with little opportunity to keep their things in tip-top shape).  Even from a film production/FX historical perspective, it's nice to see how much ingenuity was put into those effects.  But the duels?  They're not even consistent from film to film and they have _little_ to do with effects as much as they had to do with time and money spent on creating them.  Furthermore, I posit that as presented, they distract from the story regardless of Lucas' excuses. 



> Personally I don't think the yoda on crack saber duel is necessarily a good thing.



I was and continue to be amused by Yoda's duel.  Still, I do agree with you to a point.  I would have preferred a more... stately display of his sabre tactics.  If he was so fast that you really didn't see him move or if initially, he doesn't even wield the sabre but uses it like a _dancing_ sword.


----------



## The Serge (Mar 1, 2005)

KnowTheToe said:
			
		

> Well there were some excellent stills there.  Maybe Lucas had vision for this film, but had no idea how to get the story to this point and that is why the first two were lacking.  That is my hope anyway.



While Lucas probably did have an overarching idea of where he wanted the story to go, he has never done the best job of path to reach his destination (aside from ANH).  The problem with Lucas is that he fancies himself as a writer and he's not.  He's an excellent conceptualist.  He has _great_ ideas and vision.  However, he can't direct, he can't write, and I wonder how well he understands human motivation.  This is why the dialogue in these films have been so pathetic, the acting stilted, and the story meandering.  

I'm convinced that one of the reasons TESB is considered the best of the trilogy (and is the best IMO) is because after Lucas created the basic story line, others came in and directed and revised the story.  More drama, more human motivation, more cohesive story...  We lose a lot of this by the time we get to RotJ in which Lucas retook more direct control.  We're introduced to Ewoks, the acting deteriorates, the story line doesn't have the same kind of emotional impact (aside from the final confrontation between Vader and Luke... and even that's somewhat wanting) and we essentially have a retread of the first film (not much originality).  This trend continued and worsened in the prequels because Lucas hadn't directed in _years_.  

Also, Lucas himself has stated that he prefers to have a "fluid" script.  He doesn't really have a finished script before filming as he likes to make changes as time progresses.  In the hands of a more competent storyteller and dialogue writer, this may work; for Lucas, not so much.  This is why the prequels, while having some great moments, are often stilted with poor performances (considering the work I've seen from Portman and McGregor in other films, it's not them but Lucas who's to blame for some of the acting) and horrific dialogue (the whole scene with Anakin and Padme when she's in the black dominatrix outfit was painful to watch in theatres.  Thank god for DVD forward buttons).

Lucas has great ideas and probably also has great moments in mind.  Thus, there are certain jewels in his films.  But, that's it.  He should have accepted more collaboration a long time ago for these prequels.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Mar 1, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> For Obi-Wan, use a mixture of digital and Ewan McGregor to pull it off.  For Hamill, they can easily digitize his face for a few adjustments in RotJ.  Still, I'd rather they just state the obvious rather than come up with asinine excuses.
> 
> The point about the time travel machine was mildly amusing.
> 
> Reveal clarified the point about Hamill's acting.




Obviously you and I want different things out of Star Wars.  Digitized Obi-Wan wouldn't interest me in the least.  Heck i don't even like most of the so-called improvements Luca$ has already inflicted upon the original trilogy.  

And Hamill's acting ability is still in question, imo.


----------



## The Serge (Mar 1, 2005)

Psychic Warrior said:
			
		

> Obviously you and I want different things out of Star Wars.



I'm not sure this is true.  If you want a cohesive story line with proper amounts of symbology, drama, action, and humor with interesting characters, plot twists, and the appropriate degree of consistent FX, then we want the same things.



> Digitized Obi-Wan wouldn't interest me in the least.



It only interests me because that's the only option... And it's an option I'd prefer to watching too guys playing around with obvious pieces of plastic and barely moving as they duel.  That duel (and the one in RotJ to a lesser degree) is inconsistent with what we've seen in Empire or the other flicks.



> Heck i don't even like most of the so-called improvements Luca$ has already inflicted upon the original trilogy.



I'm curious as to what else you didn't care for.  I already mentioned the whole issue of Greedo and Jabba in ANH...  I also hated the extended wampa scene (it added _nothing_ to the story) and the extended scenes of Vader returning to the _Executor_.  I can't recall any problems with RotJ that wouldn't require a complete re-write (jettison the ewoks and kill someone... Lando, maybe).



> And Hamill's acting ability is still in question, imo.



  What else has he been in since Star Wars?  Other than voice acting, I think everything he's done went straight to video.  I'm convinced that some actors, like Hammil, need stronger directing in order to shine.  He did a very good job in Empire, was so-so in Jedi (he and Carrie Fisher _both_ sucked big ones when they were chatting about their relationship on the Endoran moon), and wasn't bad in Hope (largely because everything was sort of hammed up in that film).  Has he been in anything else...?


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 1, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> What else has he been in since Star Wars?  Other than voice acting, I think everything he's done went straight to video.  I'm convinced that some actors, like Hammil, need stronger directing in order to shine.  He did a very good job in Empire, was so-so in Jedi (he and Carrie Fisher _both_ sucked big ones when they were chatting about their relationship on the Endoran moon), and wasn't bad in Hope (largely because everything was sort of hammed up in that film).  Has he been in anything else...?





Some one else has already mentioned Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back, I also remember seeing in something else once, but the name escapes me right now


----------



## Klaus (Mar 1, 2005)

How can you forget Mark Hamill's groundbreaking performance as The Trickster, in the WB series The Flash?!?!?!?


----------



## The Serge (Mar 1, 2005)

Klaus said:
			
		

> How can you forget Mark Hamill's groundbreaking performance as The Trickster, in the WB series The Flash?!?!?!?



Well, I wasn't really put out by the performance as much as I was put out by the fact that their version of The Trickster was essentially The Joker-lite (a trend that would plague the later Batman films).

Wasn't this before his voice acting for The Joker (and eventually The Hobgoblin)?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 1, 2005)

To bring this a bit back more to the Ep III topic...I thought you guys might like to see this production image.

And if you'd like, I can dig out some posters(Clone Trooper, Mace, Yoda, a couple Anakin vs. Obi-Wan, and a couple Grievous), too.


----------



## The Serge (Mar 2, 2005)

I'd like to see more.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Well, its two old men fighting, so its not going to be crazy fast like these. As for Empire, Luke barely knew what he was doing and that WAS an awesome fight. Of all the duels in the OT, maybe RotJ should have been faster...but even then, the slower style fit better. Luke was never trained like Anakin/Obi-Wan/etc, and Vader was old and mechanical by then.
> 
> On a completely different topic, I really want to get some images of the Grievous fight. Everything else is leaking EXCEPT that...



 Of all the fights I have seen, I still like the one in RotJ the best. The music, etc. is the best there is.  Speed isn't everything.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Speed isn't everything.




No, but there is something to be said about choreography/skill.


----------



## Krieg (Mar 2, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> Just as how the entire dog fight at the end of ANH was overhauled, greatly improving the drama and action of the story, overhauled duels would serve the same purpose.




I'm just not a big fan of retroactively re-imaging films. I've watched the theatrical releases back to back with the special editions a couple of times and even the "best" of the reworked scenes don't improve the films for me.

At _most_ I would be happy with cleaned up versions of the original films...removing the matting lines & damage to the masters etc but leaving the films otherwise alone.

FWIW there is actually somebody out there working on doing that right now, taking the cleaned up images from the new DVDs, removing all of the new material & splicing in the original scenes where there is a difference to create (for me) the best of both worlds.

Hopefully if that project ever comes to fruition the final product will make it's way onto the net. 



			
				The Serge said:
			
		

> What else has he been in since Star Wars?  Other than voice acting, I think everything he's done went straight to video.  I'm convinced that some actors, like Hammil, need stronger directing in order to shine.  He did a very good job in Empire, was so-so in Jedi (he and Carrie Fisher _both_ sucked big ones when they were chatting about their relationship on the Endoran moon), and wasn't bad in Hope (largely because everything was sort of hammed up in that film).  Has he been in anything else...?




There were a couple of roles in which Hammil shined, The Big Red One a WWII film in which he played a sensitive soldier and Midnight Ride where he plays an escaped mental patient. In both films Hammill was very good unfortunately his bright moments are few and far between.

FWIW an argument can be made that he would have had more opportunities if he hadn't been in the car accident before the filming of ESB.


----------



## Frostmarrow (Mar 2, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> There were a couple of roles in which Hammil shined, The Big Red One a WWII film in which he played a sensitive soldier and Midnight Ride where he plays an escaped mental patient. In both films Hammill was very good unfortunately his bright moments are few and far between.
> 
> FWIW an argument can be made that he would have had more opportunities if he hadn't been in the car accident before the filming of ESB.




Mark Hamill was the villain in a Swedish spymovie with Peter Stormare as the title role of Hamilton and with Lena Olin as his American wife. Mark Hamill was splendid and delivered one line that will live on forever:

"Swedish Intelligence? That's a contradiction in terms!"  

He got killed in the end, of course.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 2, 2005)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> [...]Peter Stormare as the title role[...]
> 
> He got killed in the end, of course.




Knowing what we know of both Stormare's and Hamill's well-known roles, he probably died hand-first to foot-last.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2005)

Hamill was also in a sci-fi B-movie _Slipstream_ where his performance, at least, wasn't bad.  He was also in _Corvette Summer_, and the computer game _Wing Commander._  I guess if I wasn't so lazy, I could just look him up on imdb and see everything he's been in.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Hamill was also in a sci-fi B-movie _Slipstream_ where his performance, at least, wasn't bad.  He was also in _Corvette Summer_, and the computer game _Wing Commander._  I guess if I wasn't so lazy, I could just look him up on imdb and see everything he's been in.



 Ugh - Slipstream may be the worst movie I have ever seen.  It's not Hamill's fault, by any stretch of the imagination...but in total, it can be considered nothing greater than a waste of film. 

It made 2 hellish hours seem like an eternity!  An eternity!


----------



## reveal (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow! I had no idea just _much_ voicework he's done.   

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000434/


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 2, 2005)

I had forgotten about his role in the remake of _Village of the Damned_ too -- anyway, evidence I've seen isn't that he's a terrible actor, just that he's probably no Robert DeNiro, and his career management stinks.


----------

